
In Neanderthal DNA, Signs of a Mysterious Human Migration - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/04/science/neanderthals-dna-homo-sapiens-human-evolution.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=3&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F07%2F04%2Fscience%2Fneanderthals-dna-homo-sapiens-human-evolution.html&eventName=Watching-article-click
======
cronjobber
Dupe, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14697330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14697330)

